# Lease or Bought?



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

I have an "05 Altima SE R Red w/ black and silver seats, Automatic trans. I was just wondering for those who have leased your car, such as myself, are you going to buy out there lease?? or say goodbye to such a beauty of a vehicle? Personally, i would love to keep it, but since im only 20 and i share the payments with my dad, it looks like it may be going back to that cold, cold dealer lot


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm leasing mine too but I don't know what to do at the end of it. I want to keep it but I'm waiting to see how the car behaves after 3 years. If it's falling apart, obviously, it's getting traded but if it's running fine, I may buy it.


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

I bought mine. Ginormous car payments since I had to roll over some negative equity and put virtually nothing down, but worth it for me.


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

bought mine too.....well it will be mine in about 4 years


----------

